# Hooyman extendible tree saw



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

I have wondered how durable those are...I look forward to hearing more about it from you.


----------



## eblues (Nov 26, 2008)

A handy item for treestand hanging, very well made.

The limb you want to cut though has to be sturdy enough or the saw will just move it back & forth.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

love mine, ALTHOUGH the 1st time I used it three weeks ago, the bolt that holds the blade in place fell out and it was lost, as I was 20 ft up. The black retainer piece that the bolt goes into was thankfully there and I went to the hardware store and bought a bolt, washer, and a LOCK washer. It should have been that way from the get go.


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

*Saw*

I have one as well but I haven't been that impressed with the cutting ability of the blade. I am going to try to switch it out with a replacement blade from another supplier but for the money I spent for it I would have thought it would have came with a good blade.


----------



## 570archer55 (Apr 1, 2008)

I agree. Saw is very well made but the blade has to fine of teeth and fills up quick. If someone finds a better replacement blade please post.` Good hunting


----------

